

Intel, AMD, and others to phase out VGA by 2015 - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/intel-amd-and-others-to-phase-out-vga-by-2015-2010128/

======
hsmyers
I suppose this means I have to put my faithful IBM 13inch green screen on the
shelf--- <sigh>

------
rlpb
What about projectors? Right now, I know that I need nothing more than a VGA
connector to walk into any venue with a presentation because the end of a VGA
lead will be available. I think it'll take more than five years for this to
change.

~~~
aidenn0
All projectors I've seen made in the past couple of years will take one of

DVI HDMI DisplayPort

And DisplayPort can put out HDMI/DVI (The video part of HDMI is DVI) so a
simple adapter should allow this. You will have a period of time in which
people keep old hardware around to drive other old hardware, but it seems to
me that when the bulb dies, just upgrade the damn projector!

~~~
asnyder
I wish this were the case. Most conferences I've been to either don't have a
DisplayPort, or DVI, or if they do, they don't have the proper wiring set up,
but only VGA. I have to bring a DisplayPort to VGA adapter wherever I go.

------
aidenn0
I'm going to have to upgrade my monitor before then I guess :(

I love my 19" CRT. It's already a pain that my macbook can't reliably drive it
at 1600x1200 at over 60Hz

------
listic
How easy is it, from electrical standpoint, to convert from HDMI to VGA?

~~~
InclinedPlane
It's not possible, there is no such conversion.

VGA is an analog signal. HDMI is pure digital.

The reason people might be mislead into thinking this is possible is because
you can convert VGA to DVI and you can convert DVI to HDMI with nothing more
than a simple adapter for each. But there's a problem with this. DVI has two
forms: digital DVI (DVI-D) which is signal compatible with HDMI, and analog
DVI (DVI-A) which is signal compatible with VGA but not at all compatible with
HDMI. Thus in order to convert VGA to HDMI you would need not merely a cable
adapter but a converter box.

~~~
aidenn0
False. You can convert from digital to analog: VGA graphics cards do this. You
would need a full-fledged signal processor to do this, but I could imagine a
box that did this (I could definitely build one myself, but I'm not strong
enough in analog electronics to say with confidence that it would work at
higher pixel frequencies; I've never done a project with analog signals over
100MHz)

[edit] So to answer the grandparent, it is possible; such a box would be
expensive (read definitely more than $10, possibly a lot more) though.

~~~
faragon
Can be done on 10$ (flow shop, >100k units (?)): ASIC or system on chip
including three ADC, memory for one row (e.g. 2048*3 bytes) and a PLL clock
generator for matching DVI serial port clock.

Any electronic engineer in the room for PLA prototype cost estimation?

~~~
zokier
Luckily the Chinese are already on it:
<http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.37081>

edit: iirc at least TI had some HDMI receiver chips that are able to output
something nice and analog, if you want a more DIY solution. No need for custom
chips anyway.

